# [SOLVED] Glibc 2.6 i format daty

## lmmsci

Wiem, że temat już gdzieś był poruszany, ale nie potrafię się do niego dokopać...    :Sad: 

Od czasu upgrade'u glibc do 2.6.* format daty np. przy ls -l wygląda mniej więcej tak:

 *Quote:*   

> drwx------  3 root root  4096 V 25 15:30 arch

 

Co zrobić, żeby się pozbyć tych nieszczęsnych rzymskich badziewi??? Zaczynają już mnie irytować... Nie wiem, kto pomyślał, że tak będzie bardziej zabawnie...Last edited by lmmsci on Sat Sep 15, 2007 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Grosik

W tym poscie masz patche przywracajace poprzedni format daty https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4166255.html#4166255 . Ponadto w repozytorium o wdziecznej nazwie Eaedificāta sa jeszcze inne patche, dzieki ktorym glibc wyswietla date jeszcze inaczej. Co kto lubi  :Smile: .

----------

## lmmsci

Dzięki serdeczne   :Very Happy: 

Potrzebuję jeszcze informacji, które pliki mam patchować (używam UTF8).

----------

## Belliash

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> W tym poscie masz patche przywracajace poprzedni format daty https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4166255.html#4166255 . Ponadto w repozytorium o wdziecznej nazwie Eaedificāta sa jeszcze inne patche, dzieki ktorym glibc wyswietla date jeszcze inaczej. Co kto lubi .

 

w Arcon Overlay masz gotowego ebuilda  :Wink: 

----------

## Grosik

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Dzięki serdeczne  
> 
> Potrzebuję jeszcze informacji, które pliki mam patchować (używam UTF8).

 

Patchujesz /usr/share/i18n/locales/pl_PL i robisz locale-gen i koniec.

----------

## lmmsci

Wszystkim wielkie dzięki za pomoc. Skorzystałem z arcon-overlay i jest ok. Kiedyś jeszcze zobaczę (jak znajdę czas), jak to jest z patchowaniem. Jeszcze raz dzięki.

----------

